# Anyone know this breeder???



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Quick Question: Does anyone know anything about a breeder named Debbie Hicks? I saw several of her dogs in a show this past weekend and am wondering if anyone has any info on her? She seemed very nice and keeps a list of potential buyers. Good or bad?? Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Kissi's Mom


----------

